# James Cameron Is A Godsend! I mean it.



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2007)

Driving to work this morning I had one of those eye opening epiphanies. It's all so obvious now, why didn't we see it?

If you listen to the church at large defend the faith or give a witness, what do you hear?

You hear of personal experiences. _I was a jerk but Jesus saved me and he can help you stop being a jerk._

You hear moralism. _Jesus taught us how to treat others and set an example for how we ought to behave._ 

You hear doctrinal debate. _If you believe in the RWP then you will be saved, you and your household._

You hear end times madness. _Jesus is coming back soon. I now because Barach Obama is obviously the anti-Christ. You'd better get saved while you can._

These represent examples that form the cacophonic scree the public is asked to accept as the 'message of christianity'.

Rick Warren points to global warming, Jack Van Impe points to apocalyptic headlines, James Dobson points to the break down of family values and Benny Hinn points to himself.

If only a miracle would take place and the church would turn it's focus to the point where Christianity makes a difference. The one distinction that sets Christianity apart from all other religions, in fact, from religion itself. 

What kind of miracle could break through post-modern skepticism and demand the attention of the world to turn and face the true heart of the gospel?

God in full view of the world has pointed his finger to the *historical ressurection* of Jesus. This is where the battle is fought if faith is to change hearts. This is the message, and no other, that effectively leads to revival. What the lazy, self-absorbed, spoiled and irrelevant church could not and would not do, God has done through a God-hater, James Cameron.

1 Cor. 15:12


> Now if Christ is proclaimed as raised from the dead, how can some of you say that there is no resurrection of the dead? 13 But if there is no resurrection of the dead, then not even Christ has been raised. 14 And if Christ has not been raised, then our preaching is in vain and your faith is in vain. 15 We are even found to be misrepresenting God, because we testified about God that he raised Christ, whom he did not raise if it is true that the dead are not raised. 16 For if the dead are not raised, not even Christ has been raised. 17 And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile and you are still in your sins. 18 Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. 19 If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied.



God has given us the opportunity to learn, refine, practice and preach the historical resurrection apologetic. He has shifted the debates from the irrelevant to the supreme, the fulcrum of saving faith itself.

God used the evil of Joseph's brothers to save Israel from starving. God used Satan, Judas and the Pharisees to bring about the Cross. God used the Cross to bring about propitiation, justification, sanctification and glorification.
God uses preaching to bring faith but it all hinges on one historical, defendable fact - THE TOMB IS EMPTY.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 27, 2007)

Amen dear brother! That's good preachin' this morning.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent points there, Sir. And I agree with you that modern evangelism certainly needs to change if it expects to actually do any converting.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2007)

&


----------



## Chris (Feb 27, 2007)

> God uses preaching to bring faith but it all hinges on one historical, defendable fact - THE TOMB IS EMPTY.



Preach it, brother!


----------



## etexas (Feb 27, 2007)

Say on Brother Bob!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 27, 2007)

I am preaching twice on Easter Sunday, and I am very pleased to have Mr Cameron's comments to knock down as I extol the RISEN LORD!

JH


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 27, 2007)

That's wonderful Jonathan, go get 'em brother!

Almighty Father, anoint the words of our brother Jonathan that they may strengthen the wounded, reform the wayward and guide the wanderer home.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 27, 2007)

That was cool, Bob. You're right, now everybody's talking about the Resurrection.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> I am preaching twice on Easter Sunday, and I am very pleased to have Mr Cameron's comments to knock down as I extol the RISEN LORD!
> 
> JH



I am loaded for bear! April 8th is about a month and a week away and I will enjoy the day that much more!

The subject was brought up at work today, more out of concern than anything else. Several of us had a good discussion. It was agreed by a number that one of the motivations involved was financial. Of course, we know it's much more sinister than that. 

We need to pray for Cameron. Friends, he's going to hell!


----------

